# Wild Cherry Cookies



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hope you don't have the munchies, 'cause you're about to be disappointed.

PT Callmakers: I have run across some good looking wild cherry standing dead timber. Ain't standing anymore, though.

Not sure why I haven't seen much, if any, of it used for custom calls, but here's an opportunity to give it a go. I'll ship anywhere at no cost for the wood, as long as you pay for shipping. The large Flat Rate USPS boxes seem the way to go. Less than $20 per box.

Supply is limited and that just means I'm not giving away all my firewood, but looks like some good character and completely dry. Ready to turn. Can cut into cookies or as you wish.

Sure would like to see some of this out there or the idea goes up in smoke.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am in !!!!!!! and if you can get any solid knots in the blanks I will throw in a call or two. I would like blanks for turkey pots and hand calls


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd take a box too Glen. Knots and branch junctions appreciated! 
It'll take me a few days to get the money out as I'm out of town.

I would just want predator call blanks. I don't do pot calls.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

No pot for me I’ve got to drive lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, men, but I need more details on how to cut your cookies properly. I have about 80 feet of the main trunk and I need to saw some of the logs today anyway.

I'll do my best to post some sample pics before doing any shipping.

Ed, I have a hunk in the garage that I thought would be good for the pot calls. Lots of character. I'll get a pic of that one too. Been saving it for this purpose.

Don't worry about any payment right away.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok , Glen

If you dont want to spend the time in cutting individual call blanks (1-1/2" x 1-1/2") just make mine blocks of wood and I can cut the blanks out.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The package let's me make them thicker - just under 3 inches. Does that help you any? Gonna be cut with a chainsaw, so it won't be precise. Not sure if the hunk saved in the garage has knots, but I saved it because of some swirling patterns and coloration. Hope to get a good pic to show before going any further.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This one has some knots and good color variations. Measures about 15 inches square and is cut to about 3 inches thick. May have to shave it a bit to fit.

What about sending a couple of these and cutting off the plain sides? That way, 2 cool pieces in the box.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The two pieces would work for me.

Thank you for thinking of us Glen.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good enough, YD. Sliced off more of the same stuff and I think Ed'll like it. Found some color variants but all clear and straight without knots. Lots more to get at but I'm just working around the edges of the pile I made.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

If you find any of theses let me know


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, Pokey, but what is it? I have lots of cherry but am not familiar with this "growth."


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Galls are rounded, rough lumps of modified woody tissue. They appear on a tree trunk or tree roots in response to irritation by bacteria, fungi or insects. Crown gall on cherry trees is a disease caused by the bacterium Agrobacterium tumefaciens, which produces growths on cherry trees.

I'm guessing it makes some oddities in the wood.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, I like the 2 pieces also and also with pokey on the galls or burls, really anything with character. Cutting with chain saw is fine


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like burls !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

And we have a winner Burl cherry Burl is some sweet stuff I can not believe a woodsman like you have never seen one Glenway as they are all over


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll be looking now.

Prairiewolf: check your PM inbox.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Done


----------

